# Okay...whats with this forum??



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

:? Granted I'm new to this forum..and I have searched for a informative site to learn all I can about bettas, I find most threads are about arguments regarding size of tanks, etc..conflicting comments..
Is this site monitored by administration?
What is this member status "Bronze", "Silver" etc etc..
How do you get or earn this criteria and/or title??

Some threads I've read actually help, and just explain what is recommended.
It is appreciated. Others it seems always has same person comment. 
Its disappointing..I just want to find a valid, informative, experienced source, I can rely on and feel comfortable with knowledgeable response.. 

Thanks and if I offended anyone that is not my desire.
I can see some members here truly have a passion for their fish, and I applaud them, for their dedication and joy in fishkeeping.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

1. We don't all enjoy to argue lol, there are a specific few who enjoy instigating (i do sometimes.... :/ )
2. there are definitely some knowledgeable people here
3. Certain people just freak out over the slightest mistake

I'm sorry if you aren't getting what you need, maybe your just not going to the right pages, or threads, i hope you and your fish do well, and i hope you get around to enjoying this forum  

It can be a nice place, but sometimes people just insist on arguing! lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think if you want expert non debated opinion, you should probably seek out experienced individuals and resort to Pming them. the forum is an open place for public opinion, silve and bronze members are simply indication of post count. the higher the post count, the higher the memeber status. Some experienced individuals include (but are definitely not limited to)
Oldfishlady
Sakura8
Olympia
Hallyx
...

you will add member to your own list as your time spent ob this forum increases.the majority here are still learning. and many do not state their opinions as fact, which makes it confusing. 

Do start with the above list


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This forum is a gold mine of info if you read the stickies and use the search function. I also don't mind the odd disagreement as they can be informative and occasionally funny.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> Oldfishlady
> Sakura8
> Olympia
> Hallyx


took the words out of my mouth lol...these are some of the main people to consult  good luck!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Romad is great too.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

+1 to everything said earlier. 

My two cents: This is the best place I've found to learn about Bettas and fish keeping in general. The Moderators do a fantastic job of making sure people are civil and posts are "family appropriate". They will not hesitate to _OPPA GANGNAM STYLE_ inappropriate comments into oblivion as well as ban users. If you see an issue, just PM them and they will swoop in and fix it. Plain and simple.

Again, if you have questions, either PM the experts or if you want to get opinions/guidance from more than one person, create a new thread in the appropriate location and you'll get your responses. The "forum mob" has never failed in answering all my questions or easing my concerns. While not everyone is an expert, those that do comment usually speak from experience and even if you cannot use everything they say, you can take something.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The moderators are great here they are nice and help you.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

What I have found works for me is posting a question have multiple answers and going with the majority. Stated before it is an open forum and moderators cant be everywhere at once so they rely on us to point things out if we feel it is an issue. I do hope that you have a good stay


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I prefer to do tons of research not just this forum.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think what you have mentioned in your post is the whole point of online forums. It would be a boring forum if everyone agreed with each other and there was no discourse.

It can be difficult if you are seeking an objective source of information for something like fishkeeping. While some things such as water quality are set in stone, a lot of what you read online and in books is essentially the personal experiences and opinions of the authors. 

I think this is actually one of the more moderated forums I am a member/lurker on. Sometimes that is annoying when you actually want to have a friendly debate, but other times it does help stop threads completely derailing. 

Do not take everyone who has a high post count to be experienced fishkeepers. I have seen some very incorrect advice given by members who are active on the forum (hence have a high post count) but who are not themselves properly informed or knowledgeable.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Well from what I can tell, is that fish keeping is not an exact science, why? Because no two fish are the same, as well as the owner.

Therefore people have different experiences and advice on what they consider that "works", and thus their opinions on certain matter vary and sometimes is put up to debate.

There is no better way to take care of an animal, there is various ways to make fish happy and thrive, and it is all up to the owner to see what makes them that.

The advice given in this forums just helps to make a decision among many, based on the opinions given, but in the end it is your fish and you will do what you consider it is best.

I think the reason for which discussions appear is that many are very passionate about this hobby, which is good, because that means you will get great advice and tips when it comes down to it.

But I understand where you come from,tank sizes are one of the most controversial topics, however you do what you think that makes the betta happy. Cause as I just said, by the end of the day it is YOUR fish, and YOUR responsibility and if it is happy in a 1 gallon then why not? 

So I think what can really help, is that with the help of the moderators (but not dependent on, however they have been very active in this forum I can assure you) we keep it friendly (control ourselves), even is someone is doing something we consider wrong, we should help them without offending them, or attacking them for doing it wrong, they are learning, and instead of scaring people away with mean comments, we should just understand that we all went through a learning process that is still ongoing. That is the beauty of fish keeping, there is always something new to learn.

It's all a matter of phrasing, though you do not agree with something you can always state your opinion, but there is a big difference between.

"That is no good, it's small, they need more than 2 gallons"

than

"I think a minimum 2 gallon might be better and make your fish happier because it will give it a bit more room to swim, plus wastes won't accumulate as fast" 

That said, people who post a lot get a "status" like bronze, silver... but that has nothing to do with knowledge. Keep that in mind  And people are very friendly here, I hope we did not scare you away, every member new and old is valuable, because it is what makes a community, just that.

And though we disagree sometimes, I hope you do not judge us for it. People always will disagree in certain points, it happens in life too. As I said no two people and fish are the same after all.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Is this site monitored by administration? There are several moderators, however I think most seem to stick to the Tropical Fish Keeping side of the site then on the betta subsection. The ones I see the most on here are Oldfishlady, DramaQueen, Sakura8 and Olympia. There are a few others but I don't remember who they are. I have no idea who actually owns the site.
What is this member status "Bronze", "Silver" etc etc.. It's just a status ranking you get via post count.
How do you get or earn this criteria and/or title?? The more you post the higer the status goes but it really has no meaning other then that. It seems some people post just to see their post count go up. 

Just like any other forum, some topics are almost always going to start a fight between people. Tank size is one of them. Some say 1 gallon is good others will scream up and down no you need a monimum of 5 gallons and then there are the extreame fanatics like PETA that say one betta MUST have 10 gallons and then say tell you that you are a horrible person for imprisioning a fish in a tank.


----------



## FoodFish (Nov 10, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> This forum is a gold mine of info if you read the stickies and use the search function. I also don't mind the odd disagreement as they can be informative and occasionally funny.


That's super true. I just joined and this forum has a lot more information than I could read in a week. Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Is this site monitored by administration? There are several moderators, however I think most seem to stick to the Tropical Fish Keeping side of the site then on the betta subsection. The ones I see the most on here are Oldfishlady, DramaQueen, Sakura8 and Olympia. There are a few others but I don't remember who they are. I have no idea who actually owns the site.
> What is this member status "Bronze", "Silver" etc etc.. It's just a status ranking you get via post count.
> How do you get or earn this criteria and/or title?? The more you post the higer the status goes but it really has no meaning other then that. It seems some people post just to see their post count go up.
> 
> Just like any other forum, some topics are almost always going to start a fight between people. Tank size is one of them. Some say 1 gallon is good others will scream up and down no you need a monimum of 5 gallons and then there are the extreame fanatics like PETA that say one betta MUST have 10 gallons and then say tell you that you are a horrible person for imprisioning a fish in a tank.


 If a PeTA member came here they would be screaming at us for just keeping fish in tanks.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

There is a lot of misinformation & immature comments on this forum that is why I actually have other forums I use. When I joined this forum I thought it would be all about caring properly for Bettas & would have more experienced, more caring members but have found that is not the case. I take the info with a grain of salt & usually do more research before taking the advice. There seems to be only a few members here who really want better for the Bettas which is a shame. I tend to only read the threads that pertain to the proper care of Bettas & not the silly rantings.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I usually do that but with my twenty gallon rearanging I only took Romads advice. I have learned a lot of Betta care.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I think what you have mentioned in your post is the whole point of online forums. It would be a boring forum if everyone agreed with each other and there was no discourse.
> 
> It can be difficult if you are seeking an objective source of information for something like fishkeeping. While some things such as water quality are set in stone, a lot of what you read online and in books is essentially the personal experiences and opinions of the authors.
> 
> ...


^^^^perfectly said!!





shellieca said:


> There is a lot of misinformation & immature comments on this forum that is why I actually have other forums I use. When I joined this forum I thought it would be all about caring properly for Bettas & would have more experienced, more caring members but have found that is not the case. I take the info with a grain of salt & usually do more research before taking the advice. There seems to be only a few members here who really want better for the Bettas which is a shame. I tend to only read the threads that pertain to the proper care of Bettas & not the silly rantings.


I disagree, everyone here is a caring member. BUT many are also under the age of 15 so that explains a lot of the "tone" you might "hear" on the board.

As for the ranting, you have stumbled upon the "Lounge" forum which is OFF TOPIC on purpose. Some of the members like to talk about other things besides bettas sometimes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am under 15 too. I also see a lot of the members have a disablity of some kind. I usually dont know when I say something rude that is why I attend so many social skills learning groups and I have learned so many social skills here.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am under 15 too. I also see a lot of the members have a disablity of some kind. I usually dont know when I say something rude that is why I attend so many social skills learning groups and I have learned so many social skills here.


Choc! You certainly have because what you just wrote is easily understood and grammar is pretty good! Rock on!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks, the only thing worse than my grammar is my hand writing and I have a mild Lisp and small stutter so I prefer interenet so people do not have to hear my stutter or lisp.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

shellieca said:


> There is a lot of misinformation & immature comments on this forum that is why I actually have other forums I use. When I joined this forum I thought it would be all about caring properly for Bettas & would have more experienced, more caring members but have found that is not the case. I take the info with a grain of salt & usually do more research before taking the advice. There seems to be only a few members here who really want better for the Bettas which is a shame. I tend to only read the threads that pertain to the proper care of Bettas & not the silly rantings.


I also disagree and agree with Registered User that there are many kids on this forum, many who actually act much more mature than their ages. on the pther hand, I've ran into adults who act like kids. lol, but I appreciate everyone on this forum, and after a while I get used to everyone's havits.

You're in my "That tank is too small!" caregory. lol! 

it's actually pretty entertaining, this entire forum. And even choclate says some really funny things, I found that PETA comment before hilarious


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks and I agree there are many great people on this forum.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I must confess, I was quick to make judgement (mental not written)  of some of the comments here, reason being I have been on other forums of a different fishkeeping, and it is entirely different, so straight forward, almost rude with comments about having ANY type of hybrid fish, however their knowledge was dead center and dependable.
That being said I will continue to view this forum and learn as much as I can, and try not to take some of the "status" viewers to heart and just enjoy myself! LOL... Sometimes I can be OCD with the experiences I've had with a variety of fish.
Thank you again for letting me "vent".. 
Have a good day and go do a water change! haha.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My theripest says I have OCD sypmtoms. Domestic Bettas are hybrids so we should not judge on that here.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Ahh can we add Mo to thhe list of experienced betta keepers?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes we can.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Most mods know their stuff. (; It's a forum, feel free to say your words. As long as it's posted friendly yet straight to the point, I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree the mods here are the best on any forum.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Ahh can we add Mo to thhe list of experienced betta keepers?


Hahaha there is not official list  if you look to to Mo's knowledge, then you are adding him to the list of your heart :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Alcemist has a crush on Mo! Lol I'm JK.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good joke.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

hahaha xD
That'd be weird though, no offense to Mo 

But Mo is a very experienced betta keeper in my eyes. Learned a lot from him


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, 'cause I remember you're in college and Mo is around 12. That my friend, is a very weird match and it's the Internet. xD I learned a lot from him, too. He corrected my mistakes when I was new here, no grudges though! (;


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The moderators are great here they are nice and help you.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hahaha Mo is a straight forward kid 
he's eager to learn, and therefore has harboured a lot of reliable knowledge. 

Doing research on your own is really the best way to gather that dependable database 

on another note, this forum is full of diversity because bettas are marketed as an "easy pet" so we end up with people on here who are realizing that they have been misled and looking for basic betta keeping information.

so unlike the other forums who are usually full of hobbyist, we have a giant colorful variety of people of all shapes and sizes  figuratively speaking


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


>


 Yes we do and wait how come I have never seen you before? Age has nothing to do with expiernce. I match wits on fish with 30 year old fish experts.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

shellieca said:


> There is a lot of misinformation & immature comments on this forum that is why I actually have other forums I use. When I joined this forum I thought it would be all about caring properly for Bettas & would have more experienced, more caring members but have found that is not the case. I take the info with a grain of salt & usually do more research before taking the advice. There seems to be only a few members here who really want better for the Bettas which is a shame. I tend to only read the threads that pertain to the proper care of Bettas & not the silly rantings.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes we do and wait how come I have never seen you before? Age has nothing to do with expiernce. I match wits on fish with 30 year old fish experts.


Not me you couldn't, I am a SW expert.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No offense to shell but isnt this a rant?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Not me you couldn't, I am a SW expert.


 I meant fresh not ver good with salt although I find live rock and clown fish interesting.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Who huh?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I meant fresh not ver good with salt although I find live rock and clown fish interesting.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes we do and wait how come I have never seen you before? Age has nothing to do with expiernce. I match wits on fish with 30 year old fish experts.


Ah, but age has alot to do with RULES in a Forum.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Opps, sorry I shouldn't have said OCD...just stick to my sign on, as people familiar with wic would know..  
Have a good evening..I'm done 4 today....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Ah, but age has alot to do with RULES in a Forum.


 I dont get it?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Ah, but age has alot to do with RULES in a Forum.


Ok SW expert, don't toy with the poor kid who have a hard time understanding people. That's not cool


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How did he insult me?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Reefing Madness means that we haven a 13 and over rule.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never saw that before.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I think Reefing Madness means that we haven a 13 and over rule, or we're supposedto o anyway.


O REALLY???? Then I think there are a couple of 10 year olds that need to be kicked outta here!:evil:

On the other hand it wouldn't be fair to do that when there are some 11-12 year olds that should stay. :-?:-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If I remember right it is a law in the United States that no one under 13 can use social networking.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No one really follows that law, there are a bunch of people on FB that are like that. >.> And then there's Twitter, Instagram, etc..!
And I doun't wanna get kicked out!! 

If we do find out the truth about a few members ages, they will be removed, or banned until they are old enough.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its okay, but everyone should follow it because it helps woth security. And everyone should follow the law.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> And I don't wanna get kicked out!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Don't worry you won't be.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

CB, True. I mean, people just post their address and then tell people their phone numbers. This happens. :roll: I don't, but it does.

RU, I hope not! And when I 1st saw your user name, I was like, "Register Eduser?". :rofl:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok guys. No taking shots at people. Ease up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

We werent.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. I didn't know I had to be 13 to be on here,


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree ^


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I did not either but glad I am 14.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Also. I only think I've given out my address when buying fish. No offense to the people who have voluntarily given out there addresses for no apparent reason.. But do they not understand what can happen to them?

Also. I'm not 13 yet


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, it's reasonable to give out your address to someone you want to buy from. I think the people who do that do it for "fun".


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont get why either. If I bought from someone I would check there reputation first.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I remember once I got into an argument with another breeder and she gave it my address to a bunch of random people which freaked me out


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Was it on this website? I would think the thing the breeder did would be illegal.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

No. It wasn't here. 

Anyways. I think anybody between the ages of 11-13 can be on here given they are responsible.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think anyone under 18 can be here but there parents should monitor them.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Just remember, we can't be everywhere. If you see a problem- even rudeness- report it! Only mods see the reports, they are anonymous as far as members are concerned. Most of the mod's spend a lot of time with mysterious secret mod duties: Reports get our attention though.

Also,you might be interested to know all of the mods have been brainstorming ways to improve the forum: one of which is an "expert" designation, and we've also discussed "tweaking" the rules. 
None of these ideas are up for discussion here though. Just behind the scenes moderator work.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Age restriction doesn't matter why? Because this is the internet. You have to admit there were times where to apply or make an account you had to confirm that you were "16 over" or something and you just said yes. Or clicked the ""I agree to the disclaimer" without reading it. Those sites just do it to be out of the hot zone, as there is NO certain way on the net to assure that the person is a certain age, except pages like paypal that try to make sure you are overage, by asking you country specific ids, and such. Which isn't applied to forums because then no one would apply.

Minors should be always aware of:

- Being cautious, you never know who is on the other side of the monitor
- Never give out personal information, from real name to location, anything applies - If you want to buy online, have your parents do it for you.
- Do not instigate - I find that instigating or getting trouble with a particular stranger on the net can lead to disastrous consequences later, if you found someone offensive, report to a moderator and do not take matters to your own hands.
- Use antiviruses. Have software that protects your computer against worms, malware, spyware, ransomware...
- Communicate - Make sure your parents know what you are doing, have them help you even, let them supervise you.

these are things I tell my sisters all the time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But it is a law and you should always follow laws.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> - Do not instigate - I find that instigating or getting trouble with a particular stranger on the net can lead to disastrous consequences later, if you found someone offensive, report to a moderator and do not take matters to your own hands.



This is a HUGE one. I was working on a site as something equivalent to a virtual assistant, and I can't even begin to tell you the amount of users younger than 13 who would start arguments and then find some excusue running along the lines of "oh that was my sister!", but in the TOS it states that any actions made, unless you were hacked by someone, is ruled as your own. So they kinda got into even more trouble :/

Hence why when I go on gaming sims now, I try to lean towards those with a 16 and over policy onl because of ym personal experience. Of course there are those who are young and I would have never known (like Mo) because of their maturity. And I applaud those for it and think that they should be treated like an adult.

But there are some users I see on those sites that I can tel they're underage (or they're OF age and just immature) and it kinda makes me wonder what the mods are capable of doing. But I guess its a somewhat different enviornment, but either way, it's an interesting topic/thought.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

There's a thin line we moderators have to balance on.

We can't let the forum fall into pure anarchy, but don't want to infringe on "free speech" either. It's not easy.

On the 13 and up issue, the law is for members and the forum's benefit.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

You have to also be very careful that you do not openly flout the forum provider's TOS as if you read the fine print sometimes this can involve deletion or suspension of the entire forum. 

Therefore, if anyone is underage I would recommend they don't go blabbing it around.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you mean deletion of forum?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well I think unless they are actually paying to host the forum you have to be careful to abide by the TOS otherwise the forum can be removed. Not sure if this is covered under this specific forum's TOS, but I just wanted to be sure that members understand that the TOS are generally there for a (legal) reason.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay and I would hate for this forum to be gone.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do know some people who go to "13 and up" forums and are underage (but we won't tell anyone  )

I came from Yahoo Answers. WORST PLACE EVER. Where you get ridiculed, yelled at, and told that you are a terrible person who should just crawl into a hole and die to ease everyone else's annoyance with you. Someone on here, got me to come here - and I have never looked back 

Every person on here has their own skill. Learning who's who, takes some time but is doable. OFL is great with breeding! Mo is the plant expert! :lol: etc


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yahoo is terrible. People just want you to agree with them.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

To clear up any confusion, members must be 13 or older to join and participate here. While younger members who joined before this age requirement was put in place can be "grand fathered" in, they will need to have a parent contact us and provide their consent.

We will be following up with members we learn to be under 13. If you are under 13 and would like to help insure uninterrupted access to the community, please send me a PM.

I am closing this thread to ensure that this post is not lost among any subsequent posts.

Thanks,
Administrator


----------

